
Facebook’s Hate-Speech Rules Collide with Indian Politics - abdj
https://www.wsj.com/articles/facebook-hate-speech-india-politics-muslim-hindu-modi-zuckerberg-11597423346
======
satya71
Same low standards as in the US

